# Internet not detected



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

I have 4 receivers connected through SWM, (GenieHR-44) (2 HR -24's) and an (HR -20). I have one receiver HR 24 that is constantly dropping the Internet connection. I have to reboot the receiver several times before it will re-establish a connection. 

I was told when the tech installed the Genie that it controlled the other receivers through wifi and SWM? It would seem to me that hard wiring an Ethernet cable to the genie would be more reliable? 

Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

"Not really"
DECA [coax networking] is "just as good" and supported by DirecTV.
How is MRV from or to this HR24?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> "Not really"
> DECA [coax networking] is "just as good" and supported by DirecTV.
> How is MRV from or to this HR24?


I interpret his statement about the Ethernet as in Ethernet to router instead of wireless ??


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

How long are the runs to all Your equipment?


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

The mrv is good... No problems at all but can't get reliable " on demand "because of spotty internet connection. 

The HR 24 with the issue has the shortest run to the closet where the splitters are housed.


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> I interpret his statement about the Ethernet as in Ethernet to router instead of wireless ??


 yes hard wired from router or switch to genie.


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

Would it help for me to add a CCK to the HR 24 that's having the Internet drops?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Fuzzybear said:


> Would it help for me to add a CCK to the HR 24 that's having the Internet drops?


A long time ago, I had your problem with the 44 being the internet "server" and going back to a CCK resolved it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> A long time ago, I had your problem with the 44 being the internet "server" and going back to a CCK resolved it.


CCK as in wireless or wired (BroadBand DECA)


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

peds48 said:


> CCK as in wireless or wired (BroadBand DECA)


During testing of the 44, I'd pulled my WCCK.
VOD had problems from my 24 with the 44 being the connection.
The 44 itself didn't have the VOD problems [even with the same program], so I went back to the WCCK and everything was fine again.
"The bug" got reported, but I never knew if it was resolved and simply stayed with the WCCK.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> During testing of the 44, I'd pulled my WCCK.
> VOD had problems from my 24 with the 44 being the connection.
> The 44 itself didn't have the VOD problems [even with the same program], so I went back to the WCCK and everything was fine again.
> "The bug" got reported, but I never knew if it was resolved and simply stayed with the WCCK.


Intersting findings. Now if only DIRECTV® stop telling techs (and CSRs) that the CCKW and the HR44 are not compatible&#8230;.

BTW, I am assuming you are using the CCKW with coax (standalone) not ethernet to HR44, correct?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

peds48 said:


> I am assuming you are using the CCKW with coax (standalone) not ethernet to HR44, correct?


That would be a _safe assumption _


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

Then why does my other HR 24 and the older HR 20 work fine with no internet loss? The the Genie and the HR 24 (with no issues) sit together in a MA rack; would that be the difference maker.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Fuzzybear said:


> Then why does my other HR 24 and the older HR 20 work fine with no internet loss? The the Genie and the HR 24 (with no issues) sit together in a MA rack; would that be the difference maker.


You'd need to run some more "tests" to get an idea to that question.
You asked a question, which I commented on.
Should you change to a CCK, it might narrow down if it has anything to do with the Genie, or not.
You might find it has to do with the HR 24 in question.
:shrug:


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks for the replies; Lastly, if I go back to the CCK, should it be attached to the Genie or the HR 24 in question?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Fuzzybear said:


> Thanks for the replies; Lastly, if I go back to the CCK, should it be attached to the Genie or the HR 24 in question?


To the DIRECTV® receiver that is closest to your router


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Intersting findings. Now if only DIRECTV® stop telling techs (and CSRs) that the CCKW and the HR44 are not compatible&#8230;.
> 
> BTW, I am assuming you are using the CCKW with coax (standalone) not ethernet to HR44, correct?


If the customer doesn't have some other HDDVR other than the 44 then it could not be setup through the receiver that is why they say it is not compatible to avoid those situations.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

west99999 said:


> If the customer doesn't have some other *HDDVR* other than the 44 then it could not be setup through the receiver that is why they say it is not compatible to avoid those situations.


Hmmm, I have set up a CCKW from an HD receiver without any issues&#8230;.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Hmmm, I have set up a CCKW from an HD receiver without any issues&#8230;.


Bet it isn't so easy with a HR44 and clients only


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Bet it isn't so easy with a HR44 and clients only


Right on!

But you can always use web interface.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

peds48 said:


> But you can always use web interface.


You're getting to know me too well. 
I've got a bookmark for http://169.254.1.100:8080/ :computer:

I think west99999's point was installers don't.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> I think west99999's point was installers don't.


Correct.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

I've never quite understood how the HR44 could know to turn off its internal wifi when a CCK-W was installed somewhere along the coax runs of a setup.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

For the HR44 a CCK-W (configured) is no different than a BroadBand DECA. The HR44, before going WiFi, looks or internet on the coax, no finding anything it starts the WiFI set up process.


----------

